# Lego Marvel Super Heroes



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Ottobre 2013)

In uscita ad ottobre
Sarà bellissimo, 150 personaggi marvel giocabili

Video nel secondo post


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2013)

I giochi Lego proprio non mi piacciono!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Ottobre 2013)

Gioco incredibile, lo sto divorando!!!
La critica lo sta premiando con moltissimi voti alti.
Veramente bello. Tutto tranne che un gioco per bambini.
Se amate la Marvel, è un acquisto obbligato


----------



## neversayconte (11 Novembre 2013)

racconta un po' il gioco, 
puoi giocare con ciascuno dei personaggi dei fantastici 4 + ironman?
è multiplayer, ci sono sfide online?


----------



## vota DC (11 Novembre 2013)

Ma non li faceva Atari questo genere di giochi?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Novembre 2013)

Multiplayer assolutamente si, ed è bellissimo in due.
Puoi giocare con 150 personaggi Marvel (inclusi quelli citati, Iron Man da solo ha 5-6 armature mi pare). Puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi. Inoltre, è anche bello lungo se lo vuoi fare in modo profondo. Gioco incredibile, vale ogni euro speso.
Insieme a The Last of Us, è il gioco più bello che ho fatto quest'anno


----------

